# I have yet to introduce myself!



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

I have posted quite a bit but have yet to tell everyone who I am!

My name is Mallory and I live in Southern Ontario, Canada, I'm 22 and I'm currently in my 4th year of University and I'm studying English.

I live with my partner Ed and early January we adopted Dante from an SPCA. He has brought us lots of entertainment and a few challenges but he is great. He's my first cat that I've owned on my own but I grew up with an orange tabby who passed when I was 16.

Dante is also learning how to live with us...he's not much of a cuddler much to my disappointed and just wants to play play play sleep play. But I know he loves me because the other day I was upset over something and he jumped up on my desk and pawed at my tears with a concerned look on his face. Cheered me up considerably. 

I have lots of stories and pictures to share which will keep me occupied from my studies heh. I should be writing an essay right now actually...but we'll see how that goes heh.

I love the community already!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Heh, thanks Heidi...are you making a point now of replying to all my posts?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Shhh! Be vewwy, vewwy quiet. I'm stalking you...


*I had to add an edit because when I posted that, it looked sort of creepy and I want everyone to know that _I am joking_.


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I'll try to make a point of being interesting.

I'm almost interested in hearing from any other fellow Ontarians, or Canadians here.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

"almost interested" ? I'm sure you meant "most interested", but that was so funny!  

I loved Dante's before and after pictures. :luv


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha ...er yes, I meant also...I have to remember editing is my friend haha.

And I'm amazed at how quickly Dante has grown in the past few months. He's gained 3 lbs in 3 months! But he's still very much a kitten heh.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Would an English teacher do?  Welcome to you and Dante!


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Jeanie! Do you teach high school? Either way you must have a love for literature! I love my books!

And I am here far too much already...I pretty much refresh until I see a new post...how bad is that? Hehe


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Fellow Canadian here :wiggle 

Welcome!!! 
Looking foward hearing your stories!


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sure you'll come across little anecdotes strewn throughout this forum...I'm posting like a mad woman it seems!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome to de most jammin' forum on de planet,mon! 8)


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

bluemilk said:


> Welcome to de most jammin' forum on de planet,mon! 8)



:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Welcome!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't listen to Blue! [whispers] _He's been putting the lime in the coconut a little too often, if you ask me._ [/whisper] :wink :wink


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha...haven't we all Heidi? :wink


----------

